# Shop vac advice needed



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

I posted this on the Shop forum several days ago, and while it has had 23 views, I haven't had any replies, to I thought I would try here.

I want to get hubby a wal-mounted shop vac for Christmas. He has a 25 gal Shop Vac brand now that is a floor model, and it takes up a ton of room, and is big and awkward to use. There are several models of wal mounted units, that seem perfect for his garage. Most have a 30 foot hose, that would pretty well reach the whole garage.

Does anyone have any suggestions of which brand/model is good?

Thanks!


----------



## lamoncha lover (Mar 1, 2009)

hope someone can respond to help you. I wouldn't really know. I have a 6.0 craftsman..the kind with wheels and its been good and reliable so like the brand


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Well, I guess everyone just has the kind I already have, and not the wall mounted kind. I will check out E-pinion again, and read up on more reviews. Thanks Lamoncha!


----------



## Coloneldad5 (Dec 6, 2011)

I have used the Shop-vacs from Lowe's and have been pleased with them. You can get extension hoses as well. I had one that I finally burned up using to clean up after drywall work. It worked great and I was very happy with it. I have gotten a couple more since. Unfortunately they discontinued the particular model that I had previously and so I had to go with something else.


----------

